# I am so livid



## Tanya

Nikita my eldest daughter lives on a hors farm about 25 kilometres from me. Early this morning they attacked the farm. They have 8 guard dogs on the property of which one is the most aggressive. He proceded to injure one assailant. But the frikin idiots proceeded to spray something into his face which killed him.
I am angry on two levels. The first is the owner of the farm leaves my daughter and her aged father alone on the farm so that she can go stay with her boyfriend. No security except the dogs. Knowing full well they target the farm.
The second level is she has 8 horses on the farm that are special needs and this morning they slit ones throat and this woman shrugs it off as a part of daily living.
The fear those other horses now have must be so immense. 
Why are humans so cruel.


----------



## Tanya

To add insult to injury both the dog and horse were shot before being killed outright.


----------



## BarnOwl

Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened. What an ordeal. Is your daughter and her family okay? That would be traumatizing.


----------



## FizzyGoats

What?!? That’s horrible! How is your daughter doing? I can’t even imagine. What is wrong with people? Your daughter (and subsequently those animals) need more protection there. The owner is a negligent idiot and completely heartless to shrug this off.


----------



## Tanya

The people are ok but I cannot fathom that humans could do this. Nikita is devestated and the old man is broken. It was his dog they killed. The horse is the one Nikita just bought as her personal horse.
I hope they catch those idiots


----------



## BarnOwl

how awful. I would be devestated too. I am glad that your human family is okay, and I hope there is justice for the animals. Seems especially senseless to harm the horses.


----------



## Tanya

It was sensless. All I can think of is they are trying to run them off the farm.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. How awful.


----------



## Goatzrule

So sorry that happened. Is she allowed to carry a gun or something to protect herself?


----------



## EJskeleton

Oh wow!!! That’s so horrible! I’m so sorry. 😞 the fact the humans can do that without feeling regret is really disgusting. Does your daughter have any form of protection when she’s out their? I would be so terrified if I was at a place like that. And those owners should really take her safety seriously.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Oh my god. Tanya, what goes on in your neck of the woods?

I'm glad to hear the people are okay. That's horrible what they did to those animals. If it was just to run them off the farm, those people are...

Is there a word bad enough to describe them? At least, something that can be put online.

If there's anything we can do to help, let us know. Once again, I'm sorry to hear what horrible things happened there.


----------



## Tanya

She actually just got her gun licences. One for a hand gun and a shot gun. I am just not sure if she will have the stomach to actually do what needs to be done. We have been taking self defence classes for the last 2 years. 

We recently learnt how to crush your wind pipe with a simple fist to tge throat. 

I heard that the owner is now puting beams onto the farm. Dont know how that is going to help. I am meeting my sister on Sunday to discuss getting her off the farm.


----------



## Damfino

What a horrible and scary thing to happen! I'm glad she has her carry license. A shotgun makes for pretty good home defense. I'd also be looking into electronic surveillance cameras and an electric gate and tire spikes with a passcode.


----------



## FizzyGoats

If the dogs weren’t deterrent enough, I’m afraid of what it would take to make them think twice. I hope she gets out of there safely. And I hope those cruel people are caught and brought to justice.

ETA: I didn’t see Damfino’s post before mine. But yeah, all that sounds like a good start to having a defensible property.


----------



## JML Farms

I'm so sorry this happened! Prayers for you all. I'm not too familiar with what is happening in your part of the world, but is this a common problem? What is the motivation? Be safe.


----------



## Tanya

Sadly, farm murders are a common "unspoken" scourge because our govt is trying to rid the country of "western" influence. So, they are looking at vietnamese war taktics as the security is not a deterant.... they were back last night and their closest neighbor sent 5 of his workers to help. The horses are now moved to another farm, but still. 
My heart breaks for all of them. 
I cannot believe the injuries the remaining dogs now have, so tomorrow, with covid I am going out there with some of my workers to slash and burn ground and I am sharpening bamboo stumps and digging trenches. It will take about three days, but I don't care, if the owner is too lilly livered to care I do. And I am not stopping there. I have taught my daughter to shoot well, now its shoot first, ask questions later. 

The house is also getting booby trapped outside where the dogs do not run.... I am fed up!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I can’t even imagine what your daughter is going through. It sounds like waiting for a war to show up at your door. Just gut wrenching. I hope your daughter is well armed and ready to defend herself and the remaining animals. I’m glad you’re going to help build defenses. This worry and stress has to be torture for you. Along with all you’re doing, are you able to set up any security cameras? 

Their motivation just doesn’t make any sense to me. Nothing could justify these violent, unprovoked attacks. It’s so strange to think I live in such a different world. Makes me realize how insignificant many of my complaints are. 

I wish there was something we could do to help other than hope and pray.


----------



## Tanya

Prayers are perfect. My daughter has gone and gotten camaras and they are being installed today... my tummy hurts for her.


----------



## ksalvagno

Will be praying for you and your daughter.


----------



## Goatzrule

What can she legally do to protect herself


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Man, that all must be scary. If those people come back without guns, a good trick is (and I swear I'm not trying to be funny, this actually works) to wear a ski mask, dark clothes, and hide with a chainsaw. If they don't have guns, *YOU MIGHT BE IN SERIOUS DANGER IF YOU DO THIS WHILE THEY HAVE GUNS, I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH*, you can jump out with the chainsaw and scare the living piss out of them. It might not work so well where you're at, considering that these guys are ballsy enough to do what they've been doing, but it works here in Montana. People do this all the time here if they have troublemakers, trespassers, robbers, rustlers, etc. It works like a charm

If these idiots troubling this farm might be scared of it enough, and don't have guns, and you can get away if they charge (I forgot to mention this earlier. If they have knives and legs, they can still run and charge you, so be somewhere you can run away from), this may be worth a shot. Just think about it, but don't do it if you'll be in more danger


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thinking about you today Tanya, and wondering how you are doing? How is your daughter doing? Have the attackers been caught? I just really hope they are caught and don’t keep getting away with this.


----------



## Tanya

We dug trenches today. Here you cannot deter them with more force that they come with you at so tomorrow we are laying electric fencing in the trenches and puting up steel rods on the inner edges connected to the wiring. If they cant shoot back then we will electrocute them.


----------



## Kass

Sending prayers your way! That is awful! I hope you are able to defend the property and the attacks stop


----------



## toth boer goats

prayers sent.


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So coughing and weezing we got the electric fence connected. We slashed and burned the brush and 6 dogs were "borrowed" from a friend of mine. The 7 dogs that belong to the farm are inside now. The others are outside. And their handlers - who are ex- koevoets and parabats are positioned to attack if they do come in. 
I really hope that whoever this is lwarns their lessons. Nikita and the old man arevtired because we been working. But Chevani and I are staying with her tonight. Thank you for the prayers. If you google farm murders in South Africa you will understand why we are doing what we are doing. 
I go on my knees morning and night that God keeps farmers safe.


----------



## FizzyGoats

A documentary I watched years ago about attacks on farms in South Africa still haunts me. I can’t imagine living it. I know you’re physically ill and dealing with this, I just don’t know how you are still able to get on your feet everyday.


----------



## Calistar

That is absolutely terrifying! Please be safe! I had never heard of the South African farm murders- just did a quick google search and wow. There's some really scary stuff that goes on in your corner of the world. Please be careful. I hope your reinforcements and fortifications deter them.


----------



## Tanya

Good morning. We found one this morning and the dogs ripped one to shredds. I have not slept at all. My docter is going to "kill" me but you know what, frankly my dear I dont give a dam. There were about 8 of them. We know they will be back. We caught 1 and the dog handlers took him away. What a terrifying night.


----------



## Aasiya

Woah..that sounds terrible! I pray all of you including the animals will be safe...so sorry about the dog and horse. 
Humans can be so cruel...we once had a neighbor slash my pregnant barn cats hind leg nearly off with a scythe( she recovered).
Your situation sounds much worse...but I know how it is when outrageous things happen and the authorities don't care.


----------



## Tanya

The police were here. They apparently recieved a complaint about wild dogs on the property. Fortunately my helpers were already gone and so were their dogs.

So now I wonder who complained and what were they on the property for to see this pack of wild dogs. 

My team will be back tonight. And this time there will be no escapees.

I am going to get some sleep. I think we will be in for another long night. At least we are ok. 

Thank you for all the prayers. We will need them. Tomorrow I must go home so that my animals can be taken care of... i miss my Gizmo and Destiny


----------



## Goatzrule

Can you get a sign saying the area is under surveillance?


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is terrifying. I hope the police cared more about the attacks the farm and its inhabitants have endured than the false report of wild dogs once they got there and spoke to you. And who would be on the property and why would they be there to make such a report anyway? Did the police address that?

And good dogs! I hope they catch every single criminal that steps foot on that property. I’m glad the dogs and handlers will be there again. I hope you can somehow get some rest and start to get feeling better, though I’m sure that’s not at all easy right now.


----------



## Damfino

Best of luck through all this. It's a terrifying situation to be in.


----------



## Tanya

Goatzrule said:


> Can you get a sign saying the area is under surveillance?


There are 8 signs up.


----------



## Tanya

Ok. Last night was quiet. Thank goodness. My team is going back for 7 days so that every one can get the security up to scratch. We had a report of a person with sever dog bites at a hospital close to the farm. I think the tactic is working a little.
I am at home now with my animals. I am so grateful that I dont have too many worries. My daughters boy friend is there now. He is on leave from the army for a month so I am a little happier.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh Tanya! I am so sorry! I lived in Mozambique for several years, and had quite a few South African friends and would visit South Africa from time to time on my way in and out of Moz. I would hear stories...it is so hard, but you South Africans are tough and strong people. I pray for you!


----------



## Tanya

Ok. so last night was very eventful. They caught 3 of them. Ugg


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m glad they caught three at least. Wish it were all. Who caught them and how?


----------



## Tanya

It was my guys and their dogs. They took them away. Lets see what happens tonight. Nikita is tired.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I bet. Good on your guys and their dogs! I cannot believe how persistent the attackers are. That is scary.


----------



## Tanya

FizzyGoats said:


> I bet. Good on your guys and their dogs! I cannot believe how persistent the attackers are. That is scary.


Sadly. Its the last unoccupied (squater occupied) piece of land and they want it. But we will fight till we cant any more or all of them are stopped.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my gosh. How daunting. You all are amazingly strong. Prayers are with you.


----------



## Goatzrule

Carried them away.. dead or alive? 
Thats so scary. You know if you brought this to the attention of social media like tik tok you would probably get a lot of attention.


----------



## Tanya

Goatzrule said:


> Carried them away.. dead or alive?
> Thats so scary. You know if you brought this to the attention of social media like tik tok you would probably get a lot of attention.


I am not involved in what they do with the intruders but I do know that they were taken to the police station and we do have a case number. I do know that these guys they caught and do not have bite marks on them.
One was carrying a shot gun so he was also charged with carrying an illigal fire arm.

Last night was very quiet. So lets hope the word has spread.

Too many reports have been made about farm murders and the government squashes it by saying it is a very small problem being sorted out.


----------



## Goatzrule

Thats too bad that the government squashes it. This is definitely be something you guys document for others to hear.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow


----------



## BarnOwl

Hope all has been well the last few nights!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Same here. I’ve been thinking a lot about you and your daughter and wondering how you are doing.


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So. Its been quiet for a few nights. But I have decided to post 4 guards at the farm. My daughter and the others are good at the moment and the farm perimeter is extremely heavily booby trapped now. 4 horses are back on the farm so thatbriding lessons can resime.

Thank you for your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How are you? Are you getting some rest? I know these are awful times..we need you to be here for the future! 
Im glad you are part of the ones arresting the idiot intruders. Thats why I have a AR. People are nuts, and getting worse.


----------



## Tanya

On the front all is good for now. We will stand our ground. That owner is finally standing her groind.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my, I just caught up! I’m so sorry for y’all going through this! I’m glad thing are more peaceful and your daughter BF is now camped out to help out. Prayers and hugsto y’all!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I’m glad you caught some of them! How many do you think are left? Sending prayers your way


----------



## Tanya

Well, these guys are like hyenas... they run in packs. Even if you take out a few, more join. its been quiet. I think that they are waiting to see what we do.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Living under that constant threat has to be exhausting and terrifying. I’m amazed by and thankful for you and people like you who don’t give up against the constant pressure. I don’t know how you do it.


----------



## toth boer goats

I sure agree with Fizzygoats.


----------



## Goatzrule

Stay safe please.


----------



## luvmyherd

I just read this and am sorry I did not see it sooner. Hopefully things will stay settled down. Especially if word has gotten out that you are not to be trifled with. I really feel for all the innocent animals.
Not that I don't feel for the humans as well; I hope you understand what I mean. It is all so overwhelming just to think about.


----------



## Tanya

Its 15.30 here and I just got a distress call from Nikita. I am withdrawing my daughter, her boyfriend and the dog. They burnt down all the stables. 2 horses were badly injured and the learners were rounded up and locked in a wooden shed.

Where was the owner? With her boyfriend. The other dogs were in the house with Nikita and the others. The groom was beaten within an inch of his life.

I am done. I cannot fathom my child living like that any more. The old man has been through enough. His Son just fetched him. Now the owner must deal with this. I am finished. My guys caught one. Apparently there were about 12 of them. I feel so sick.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Tanya said:


> Its 15.30 here and I just got a distress call from Nikita. I am withdrawing my daughter, her boyfriend and the dog. They burnt down all the stables. 2 horses were badly injured and the learners were rounded up and locked in a wooden shed.
> 
> Where was the owner? With her boyfriend. The other dogs were in the house with Nikita and the others. The groom was beaten within an inch of his life.
> 
> I am done. I cannot fathom my child living like that any more. The old man has been through enough. His Son just fetched him. Now the owner must deal with this. I am finished. My guys caught one. Apparently there were about 12 of them. I feel so sick.


Oh my god! I am so sorry this is happening to your daughter and the others! That is awful 😞


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh no! I’m sorry. The attackers are truly relentless and vicious. That is so heartbreaking and terrifying and without the owner taking any responsibility for her place and the lives on it, it’s an impossible situation. I hope you get your daughter out safely. I’m so sorry she’s going through all this. So sorry for all of you. Please let us know when you have her, her boyfriend, and the dog safely out of there.


----------



## Damfino

If the owner isn't going to take an interest in defending her own place, no one else should feel obligated to do it for her. Sounds like she's not all that attached to it. I'm glad you got your family out of there!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm glad you pulled your daughter out. No sense in being there when the owner doesn't care.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I am so sorry you , your girls, and innocent people are going through this terror. I do not understand the farmers not joining to remove the stupid attackers. I wonder if the owner is in on this? Does she stand to gain from insurance on the property? I know those things happen in the U.S. for greed of $$$$. They dont care about others only $. 
I do hope your daughter is now with you. Stay safe. We are.praying for you


----------



## luvmyherd

I am reading this in disbelief. Please keep yourself and family safe and keep us updated.


----------



## JML Farms

I'm speechless....so sorry.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Did your daughter get out of that situation? I hope she is safe and that you’re able to finally get some rest.


----------



## BarnOwl

Oh no! That is heartbreaking. I’m so sorry to hear that the troubles are ongoing. Keeping your family safe is the most important thing.


----------



## MellonFriend

This all must be so surreal. I can't imagine living like that. You must be such a brave person. Glad you are getting your daughter out of there. I just can't even fathom what all that must be like. I feel like I take my day to day safety for granted.

Is your home and animals safe from all this?


----------



## Tanya

Yes. Nikita is with me. Her boyfriend too. Her dog is franric because he misses his pack. 
Its not easy. I already run on little sleep.
My small holdi g is safe at the moment so we are ok. It was announced on the news last night that land appropriation without paying the current owner is going on. So they just come and take it. I am so sad about this. In other words as a white person, because I am not indiginous, even though my whole family was born here, I may not allowed to own my own land.o


----------



## goathiker

Yes, governments can never seem to right an old wrong without the rebound effect. 
My native American side understands somewhat, my Irish side wonders why only Africans get compensation for slavery, my Norwegian side wishes that I'd learned to ski, and my slavic side wants to follow my herd miles across the landscape. 

Nothing will ever really change until the world quits letting politicians run it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

With my Chickasaw heritage, Navajo heritage, governments = liars, thieves,& mob bosses. 
That tiny bit of white...says sad to say corruption rules. 
@Tanya Im sorry you are a non legal owner of color. My heritage has already had all that taken from us. Thats not right or fair. Its ashame there are no groups that could protect you in your situation. Being a business owner. Important to human community. Please stay safe. Be on guard. Sending prayers!


----------



## Tanya

Thank you @Moers kiko boars . The sad part is I am of colour. My mom was mixed race but because back when she was married to my dad her skin was light so she was classified white. Its sad that the color of your skin determines your rights as a human. 
We will be safe here. Promise.


----------



## Tanya

An update. Since fetching Nikita and Padfoot (her dog) and her boyfriend Louis, I heard on Saturday that those boogers (no swearing allowed) actually burnt the farm to the ground. My security got the old man out. They couldnt tell me if the horses or dogs made it out. Only that the son arrived and took over. He released them. They won.


----------



## JML Farms

So sorry they burnt the farm down. Glad your daughter is safe now. Good luck moving forward.


----------



## Tanya

I am happy that no human was hurt. But my concern is those animals.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is so depressing. I’m glad no human lives were lost and you got your daughter out of there in time. Those criminals are relentless. I hope the animals made it out.


----------



## BarnOwl

My heart hurts to hear this. I am so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so glad you got your daughter out of there. So sorry to hear about the farm.


----------



## luvmyherd

Thank you for the update; we think about you and yours often.
This is just beyond words! The destruction of any farm, especially helpless innocent animals, breaks my heart.
Like others have stated; what a relief the humans got out and are safe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats ashame they won. I hope the animals are found by a kind person. 
Im so glad you family is home with you. Stay safe!


----------



## Tanya

The update is they lost all the dogs and one horse. 3 horses were rescued. It breaks my heart because it was the oldest paint. The dogs apparently went on the attack and got caught in the change of wind. I am so angry at the owner. And her brother chased my guys off. They could have helped. Ungrateful. 
Just so glad that at the moment, my shelter is protected.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is a shame for the animals. Apparently the owner didn't care about people or animals.


----------



## Goatastic43

That’s so awful! Praying you, your family, and the animals stay safe!


----------



## Tanya

Well, I am just glad I don't need to be involved there any more. I was out last night to check on the old man. His hands were burnt trying to put out flames, his son and daughter dumped him at one of their friends homes. So I brought him to me to recover. At least Nikita is looking after him. As for the three horses, apparently once they were off the farm, the vet euthanized them. The burns were just too much. Something tells me there is more to this than just a land grab. But I am not interested in her business any more.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those poor animals. 
I’m sure the old man is so grateful for the kindness from you and your daughter. Doesn’t sound like his kids are wiling to give him that. And I’m glad you and yours don’t have to be involved with that lady or her business anymore.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are an amazing kind person. I hope more people learn from you and do better. It sounds like that ladies business was Trouble! No need for friends like that in this crazy world. Im grateful you are safe. Unfortunately, the horses that were burnt, are better off down. Its really hard for them to recover from fire. 
Bless you & your family.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry.


----------



## John N

Goatzrule said:


> Carried them away.. dead or alive?
> Thats so scary. You know if you brought this to the attention of social media like tik tok you would probably get a lot of attention.


----------

